# Draftcity gives us no respect



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Charlotte:
> 
> Round 1: Emeka Okafor, Center, UConn (#2)
> Round 2: Bernard Robinson, SF, Michigan (#46) (traded for Zaur Pachulia)
> ...


I think they ignore the fact, THAT WE MOVED TO THE 2ND PICK!!!! We did a great trade to move up and get the best player in the draft, and now we don't get any credit for it? The Zaza trade I have been thinking about, You look at who we got in the draft Primoz, Jahidi, and Drobnjak at C. Where does he fit in? Zaza may be better than Primoz, but I think the Charlotte staff has seen Zaza and believe he has reached his potential where as with Primoz he hasn't had the opportunity, but has played and battled agianst the likes of Brad Miller and Jermaine O'Neal in practice, and cheap, what they are really going for now. And yes the Bobcats could have chosen a few players better than Bernard Robinson in the expansion draft, but none would come as cheap as he did. Devin Harris the 5th pick in this years draft was asked who was the toughest player that ever gaurded him, and he replied Bernard Robinson. Bernard is a stopper, he has stopped Luke Jackson, Devin Harris, along with plenty of other names. As far as Michigan being frustrated with him, I am not sure what hes talking about, I would have to hear some stories or incidents he might have been involved in.

EDIT:Not too much to brag about, but Bernard Robinson outplayed Kapono 2 years ago. So I think he will have no problem fitting in with the Bobcats


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe it's me, but I think nabbing Okafor as an expansion team is enough to earn an A all by itself. I do think trading Zaza was a mistake, though he probably won't ever be anything so amazing as to haunt the Bobcats for years to come.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe they just mean what the Bobs did just during the draft itself. Although I really don't see what the big deal about trading Zaza Pachulia was. I mean, It is _Zaza Pachulia._


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> Maybe they just mean what the Bobs did just during the draft itself. Although I really don't see what the big deal about trading Zaza Pachulia was. I mean, It is _Zaza Pachulia._


Could be, but the Zaza trade was finished before the draft, and they singled that out.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Well I guess the main criticism regarding Bernard is that at times he can be out of control and will turn the ball over. Another is that in some big games he didn't really show up offensively like he should, but you can always count on his defense to show up. It always seemed like he was defending the opposing team's best player and rarely did he let that player take over the game. What the Bobcats are getting is a pure athlete who is physical and who has great speed and energy. For B-Rob to succeed he needs to improve his shot, because that would make him a lethal threat for the opposition.


This is a Michigan fan, watched him for 4 years. I can tell you right now, Bernard will not be looked upon for his offense. But night in and night out he will be put in the game to shut down the opposing players best shooter or player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> Maybe they just mean what the Bobs did just during the draft itself. Although I really don't see what the big deal about trading Zaza Pachulia was. I mean, It is _Zaza Pachulia._


It is not a real big deal, but check the Orlando forums and how pissed we are that Orlando left him unprotected. The NBA right now is real starved for true centers and Pachulia is a young, big, strong, and aggressive kid that plays like a real center and loves to mix it up underneath the basket. As an expansion team, i'm not sure why you give up a kid like that that is only 19/20 yrs old for a second round pick when he could be a solid backup center for your team for the next decade.

It is hard enough to find a decent starting center that isnt underachieving and/or grossly overpaid, let alone a solid backup C.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> It is not a real big deal, but check the Orlando forums and how pissed we are that Orlando left him unprotected. The NBA right now is real starved for true centers and Pachulia is a young, big, strong, and aggressive kid that plays like a real center and loves to mix it up underneath the basket. As an expansion team, i'm not sure why you give up a kid like that that is only 19/20 yrs old for a second round pick when he could be a solid backup center for your team for the next decade.
> ...


Yea, I guess I don't really know enouh about this guy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, I guess I don't really know enouh about this guy.


Like I said, he'll never be great. Maybe at best someday a serviceable starting center. But I could definitely see him being a very good backup C for many years. He's got a real mean streak in him, something that usually serves big inside guys well.

I still dont know why Orlando left him unprotected ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Lets be honest guys I expected you to wind up with another pick or 2. 

You got Okafor and thats whats important. I could care less what some draft site thinks. Bernard Robinson is not going to be your go to guy. Lets get serious. 

I'm betting Bernie goes after Rodney White. I hope he does. Its about free agency now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Robinson will not be in the NBA within three or four years. 
All you have to do is look at past 1st alltime picks for expansion teams, and Okafor is heads and shoulders above the rest. A-plus.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Robinson will not be in the NBA within three or four years.
> All you have to do is look at past 1st alltime picks for expansion teams, and Okafor is heads and shoulders above the rest. A-plus.


You seem to have it out for Bernard, any reason? There is no telling what the future holds for either, so we should just sit back and watch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Charlotte deserves at least an A- draft grade in any article.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> Zaza may be better than Primoz, but I think the Charlotte staff has seen Zaza and believe he has reached his potential
> 
> EDIT:Not too much to brag about, but Bernard Robinson outplayed Kapono 2 years ago. So I think he will have no problem fitting in with the Bobcats


reached his potential after his rookie season? i think that would be tuff to do.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Draftcity gives us no respect*



> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> 
> 
> reached his potential after his rookie season? i think that would be tuff to do.


I understand what your saying, but rookies coming in have a certain projected "potential" and maybe the Bobcats organization saw nothing special in him? Or maybe we made a horrible decision.


----------

